# Old Kidd, needs some advise



## Old Kidd (Mar 20, 2012)

First of all, Would like to say thanks, for letting me join in on the PFF, Sounds like there is a lot of good folks here with great advice, I'm semi new to surf fishing...In my lifetime I have fished forever and day. But, just not in the surf, and have recently found that I love it. The wife and I vacation in Navarre for a week at a time, during the months of june and july and always find a little time to enjoy some fishing while there, I have been fishing on the Gulf Island Natoinal Seashore out of Navarre, since 2009, and have done good using my BPS 7.5' inshore extreme with a abu 6500, catching a few lady fish, blues (I think), redish, black drum, and small sharks (1 to 3 footers). Now , I would like to step up my game a little for this years trips. My advice needed, is on equipment and set up, with my budget being somewhat limited. I have locked in on what I think is the most bang for my buck, Looking to purchase from Cabelas, two of their surf combos, The first one is the Diawa emcast plus 5000, coupled with the Cabelas Salt Striker 10' m/h 2-4 oz, spooled wth Power Pro 65# braid.., my second set up, would be my semi heaver, the Diawa Emcast plus 5500 coupled with the Salt Striker 12' m/h 2-6 oz spooled with the same 65# braid...Using no shock leaders, casting 2-3 maybe 4 oz gemni breakout weights and or pyramid weights, tied to a single hook IMP clipped down rig, and or double drop, clipped down rig, I'm Hoping to be able to cast to that 175'-225' distance or better, Just want to know if i'm thinking in the right directon and looking for any pro's or con's on this set up. I'm not necessarily looking to put something in the frying pan, but just some good line strechers. I'm asking for that, (what do ya think about it advise ), any at all, Good, Bad or Indiffernt would be very appreciated.. Got a few more dumb questions, for a later post. and, THANKS AGAIN GENTALMEN


----------



## penn 10/0 (Apr 7, 2011)

Those two setups seem ideal for the surf, and if you wanted to catch anything in the surf besides a larger shark (6ft plus) i see no problems at all with these combos. And just to jog my memory is the emcast the one with the tall spool?? If so you will be able to geta cast of 75-100YDS out of that one, i have seen it done with lighter line (20lb power pro)... I myself use 40lb. power pro and i target sharks in the 5-7ft range and feel comfortable doing it (both reels hold 400+ yds of it). But all and all with those setups you should have no problems at all with almost anything in the surf..


----------



## Old Kidd (Mar 20, 2012)

Thanks Penn, and, yes both models have tall spools. the 5000 on slightly smaller scale, your definetly wright about the line weight, I was thinking 40 and writing 65. for what i'm thinking would be ok for a light duty weight & bait rig. for the money, I dont think I could go wrong. thanks again for your input, if you ever care to elaberate on what method I could use to tie into some sharks in the in the 4-5 foot range, around the Navarre area, pls. send me a pm. once again thanks for your time. Best regards!!


----------



## penn 10/0 (Apr 7, 2011)

Sure!! i use a leader i make by hand, all you'll need is 1 pack of Malin hardwire(90lb-108lb test) some 3 way swivels, 40lb mono, 9/0 Owner circle hooks and 4oz pyramid weights... Just cut a section of about 6 ft or the wire and use a haywire twist to attach the wire to the swivel, then haywire the hook to the wire, tie on a section of about 15in of 40 mono to the other part of the swivel an tie a dropper loop to attach the pyramid weight... And i keep snap swivels on all of my rods for easy leader change ups, just incase i wanna go for pomps or reds instead i don't have to go though the trouble or cutting the line and tying on another leader, just slide the last open ring of the swivel on this and you have a capable mid sized shark leader... I use a palomar knot to tie on the snap swivel... and use chunks of fresh fish or whole small fish (8in-12in) as bait... hope this helps and good luck.


----------

